# Smith & Wesson 629 .44 mag



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I like guns because they are fun to shoot, and they are fascinating mechancally. Here is my newest addition.









This revolver is going to be primarily for trips into areas with big carnivores. Seeing how bears can run at almost 35 miles an hour it's generous to say I'll get one solid shot off in the time it takes for The bear to be on top of me. I'd prefer the caliber give me a chance with one well placed bullet so I went with .44 mag.

Politics....

Right now people are ratcheting up rhetoric on the far left to do away with guns all together. I think the people who want to do away with guns are a small minority actually, and the media uses false statistics to support their political masters agenda. I agree with having effective criminal back ground checks; to me these background checks are logical crime deterrence that do not infringe on our rights.

School instructed firearm education would solve a lot of hysteria surrounding guns and make us all much more safe. Have school teachers that wish to carry go through a background check, polygraph test, and psychology test to carry on school campus. If they pass with high points arm them...If there is any doubt do not arm them. To increase campus safety hire private security as well and make sure the armed teachers follow the private security lead on situations via direct communications.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Agree some what. Put public school instruction is what has gotten us intro the messed up society.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Agree some what. Put public school instruction is what has gotten us intro the messed up society.


Very true, the educational system needs to be based on facts and logic not idealism and feel good mantra. Make us men and women not jello people.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I got the same exact one last fall. I have shot it 4 times. Last time out I was getting 5" groups at 20 yards. Very fun to shoot. My Daughter loved seeing the fire balls coming out. It has some good kick, but not as much as shooting a .357 snubby.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Haven’t gotten a chance to shoot it yet always working. I’ve shot a .357 Smith and liked the way it felt so that’s good to hear it’s not as bad. It is much heavier than my semi auto pistols. Grips feel great though so I’m excited to see the accuracy results.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> I like guns because they are fun to shoot, and they are fascinating mechancally. Here is my newest addition.
> 
> View attachment 71009
> 
> ...


SWEET 629, that's gonna be fun!
For all those who wish to do away with guns completely, I suggest we organize compulsory week-long hiking trips through bear country... might change a few minds among the survivors.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Have had mine since 1986, Easter present from wife.

The only difference is i have the four inch.

Go to door gun for bump in night, will get through door and perp.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> SWEET 629, that's gonna be fun!
> For all those who wish to do away with guns completely, I suggest we organize compulsory week-long hiking trips through bear country... might change a few minds among the survivors.


Without a doubt lol


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Excellent! I love S&W revolvers but the older ones without the stupid hole in the frame. Those locks piss me off so much that I cannot bring myself to buy a current production model.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Have had mine since 1986, Easter present from wife.
> 
> The only difference is i have the four inch.
> 
> Go to door gun for bump in night, will get through door and perp.


That's what I'm looking for..a little more firepower.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Excellent! I love S&W revolvers but the older ones without the stupid hole in the frame. Those locks piss me off so much that I cannot bring myself to buy a current production model.


Older ones in excellent shape are more expensive aren't they? I do love classic style revolvers


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> Older ones in excellent shape are more expensive aren't they? I do love classic style revolvers


They are. That's one more reason why I treasure the ones I have.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Lucky! All I ever get is crappy chocolate eggs.



SOCOM42 said:


> Have had mine since 1986, Easter present from wife.


Nice looking firearm @Ragnarök . Was down as the LGS this evening admiring some of the hand cannons. I kept getting this burning feeling in my pocket so I had to leave.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Lucky! All I ever get is crappy chocolate eggs.
> 
> Nice looking firearm @Ragnarök . Was down as the LGS this evening admiring some of the hand cannons. I kept getting this burning feeling in my pocket so I had to leave.


Ya I get that feeling every time I see them in the store.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Lucky! All I ever get is crappy chocolate eggs.
> 
> Nice looking firearm @Ragnarök . Was down as the LGS this evening admiring some of the hand cannons. I kept getting this burning feeling in my pocket so I had to leave.


Eat your heart out, it also came with 200 rounds of Black Talon.

Wife's family lived in a drug infested neighborhood and wanted to make sure I could protect us when there.

She is a fan of the Dirty Harry "Magnum Force" movie which inspired her purchase.

Also got four HKS speed loaders, harry carried them too.

All forged and machined parts, no MIN parts like the new ones.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Love to have a Model 29 or 629! I do have Super Redhawk 44MAG and take it with me when we go into bear country/back country may have a 10MM
with me too!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Make sure to get the prelock or no dash Smith's. Otherwise the value isn't really an issue. 

I agree with the 10mm. Rather have 16 with a quick reload then 6 and done.


----------

